# Leave No Trace Workshop at Down River Equipment



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Don't forget about our Leave No Trace Workshop this week. Participants will receive 10% off all Leave No Trace related products. We will also provide food and drinks. Please RSVP on our website- August Events - Down River Equipment Company


----------

